# [SOLVED] Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot



## Nuccah (Dec 21, 2007)

I was surfing the net when the BSOD popped up, I had written down the code but now I can't seem to find it anywhere. I think I remember it starting with BAD_ 

Now the computer doesn't boot up, and I simply have the green light on the MB blinking continuously.

System Specs:
Asus P5N32-E 680i SLI w/ an Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 CPU
XFX 8800 GTS
500W Antec P/S
2GB GSkill DDR2 800

Relatively new system, only 2 months old if that. No problems until today. Come to think of it, I did have a BSOD this morning IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL or something of that sort.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nuccah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*

After the night of having it off, I no longer have any problems pertaining to the blinking light.

Now, I think its a bit worse. The computer starts up, but the screen remains blank. I've tried playing with the RAM, switching the GFX card with an older one I have, jumping the CMOS, re-placing the CPU fan..

Nada.

Two things I've noticed:
1. One of the chassis fans, which used to work, doesn't work anymore.
2. Power On works, but it doesn't work to power down.

Any ideas????


----------



## ninny323 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*

maybe the psu?


----------



## Nuccah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*



ninny323 said:


> maybe the psu?


Tried..
No change


----------



## EricMexico (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*

When you have problems like this, what I do is disconnect almost every component and begin replacing them one by one to see if the computer POSTs. ie remove any CD-ROM drive, hard drive, floppy etc.. Just start off with a PSU, graphics card, RAM and processor. And see if it boots. If have already tried a new PSU, differnet RAM, and graphics card and it still wont POST. Then the problem is probably with your MB.


----------



## Nuccah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*



EricMexico said:


> When you have problems like this, what I do is disconnect almost every component and begin replacing them one by one to see if the computer POSTs. ie remove any CD-ROM drive, hard drive, floppy etc.. Just start off with a PSU, graphics card, RAM and processor. And see if it boots. If have already tried a new PSU, differnet RAM, and graphics card and it still wont POST. Then the problem is probably with your MB.


The question I have is how do I know if its my MB or CPU? I just switched to Intel from AMD and there are no other CPUs/MBs I can switch with to check them separately.

Will my warranty cover me on this? I've heard Intel is very lenient on their warranties and stand by their product.


----------



## EricMexico (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*

From your symptoms I would say its probably the MB. CPUs are very tough. Usually the MB will "beep" error codes at you if there is a CPU problem. If it doesn't beep and if one of the chassis fans has stopped working its probably the MB. Check the chassis fan connector with another fan that you know is working. You could return the MB under warrenty just for the chassis fan output not working.


----------



## Nuccah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Asus P5N32-E MB LED Blinking.. No Boot*



EricMexico said:


> From your symptoms I would say its probably the MB. CPUs are very tough. Usually the MB will "beep" error codes at you if there is a CPU problem. If it doesn't beep and if one of the chassis fans has stopped working its probably the MB. Check the chassis fan connector with another fan that you know is working. You could return the MB under warrenty just for the chassis fan output not working.


Thanks for the help, its much appreciated.


----------



## sparkyuiop (Mar 19, 2011)

Why are so many posts marked as 'Solved' on this website when clearly they are not?


----------



## sparkyuiop (Mar 19, 2011)

At the bottom of the motherboard between two caps is a APL1085 3.3v power regulator. Mine was toasting itself at 85c so I am going to replace it and see if that gets it to work.

Phill.


----------



## sparkyuiop (Mar 19, 2011)

Not that, just clocked the 2 nvidia bga chipsets so that pretty much answers that question for me and now its going in the bin where all nvidia bga belong.


----------

